# Show me pediagrees!



## BenderBoiii (Sep 15, 2017)

Let me see ur dogs and pediagrees! I have looked at my dudes through and through and fine it very interesting searching back a dogs linage! Let me see ur APBT! Exspecialy if they have tonka red barron, little gator or Chinaman in them


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's a few of mine. Nothing with any of those lines you mentioned in them but it's what I work with.

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=587037

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=459354

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=588685

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=338532

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=353979

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=580858

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printablePedigree&dog_id=516175


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs AGK, thanks for the look. :thumbsup:


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

AGK said:


> Here's a few of mine. Nothing with any of those lines you mentioned in them but it's what I work with.
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [587037] :: AGK'S LIL MISS GEACH
> 
> ...


I was checking out your site. Did you do the breeding between Chain Yankin Charlie and Lil Miss Geach yet? I'd be real interested in seeing what comes/came of that! Love the brindle on Charlie.


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks guys.
I did do that breeding a few months ago but she didn't take. LMG has very irregular heats and split heats as well so it makes it harder to pin point her best days to breed. I might try it again for her last breeding but I have a plan for something else first.


----------



## BenderBoiii (Sep 15, 2017)

This are gorgeous dogs!! i love the facemasks


----------



## BenderBoiii (Sep 15, 2017)

Here are the peds for my puppy.
The dam-
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=528996 The Sire - http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=526696.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

AGK said:


> Thanks guys.
> I did do that breeding a few months ago but she didn't take. LMG has very irregular heats and split heats as well so it makes it harder to pin point her best days to breed. I might try it again for her last breeding but I have a plan for something else first.


That would make breeding her just a tad bit difficult I imagine. You clearly have a successful program with some beautiful dogs so I'm positive whatever breedings you have planned will turn some nice pups. Wish you were in SE instead of NW! I would love to give you a hand with your yard and learn. Maybe one day I'll find someone local to give a hand and learn from. Too bad Flametree retired, that would have been a dream since the OFRN blood is my fav strain.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I run mostly Gaff/Larum dogs. My 3 are all related. Here ya go!

Jerzi's Ped:
Totl JK Wear It With [email protected]

Indie's Ped:
Jhnsns Lil Miss Independence

Rhodie, keeper from my first produced litter:
h2o's Providence Strikes Again


----------

